# Three philosophical ironies



## Victor (Feb 10, 2020)

The famous Ockham's Razor was not invented originally by him.
It is a principle in metaphysics. Now it's an everyday term to choose the simplest answer
The word Dunce came from Duns Scotus, one of the smartest medieval philosophers. He was no dunce.
Plato was told once not to eat so many olives.


----------



## CatGuy (Feb 10, 2020)

Fun facts, Victor, thanks! Ockham's Razor - also spelled Occam and referred to as a scalpel - is indeed much misunderstood. It isn't the simplest answer that's most likely correct, it's the one making the fewest additional assumptions - or so I learned long ago and far away


----------

